# [NEW ZEALAND] PICTURE GALLERY



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

*[QUEENSTOWN] | Otago Region | South Island*

Queenstown is a resort town in Otago in the south-west of New Zealand's South Island. It is built around an inlet called Queenstown Bay on Lake Wakatipu, a long thin Z-shaped lake formed by glacial processes, and has spectacular views of nearby mountains. It is now known for its commerce-oriented tourism, especially adventure and ski tourism. It is popular with young international and New Zealand travellers alike. The town is the largest centre in Central Otago, and the third largest in Otago. According to the 2006 census, the usually resident population of the Queenstown urban area (including Fernhill, Frankton and Kelvin Heights) is 10,416, an increase of 22.1% since 2001. Its neighbouring towns include Arrowtown, Wanaka, Alexandra, and Cromwell. The nearest cities are Dunedin and Invercargill.




QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The landscape in New Zealand and BC, Canada are so much alike.


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Indeed, an amazing country with amazing landscape. Thanks for sharing the pics and please keep them coming!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> The landscape in New Zealand and BC, Canada are so much alike.


NZ has been described as a combination of Norway, Sweden and Canada - very preceptive of you :colgate:




zorro28 said:


> Indeed, an amazing country with amazing landscape. Thanks for sharing the pics and please keep them coming!


Thanks mate, you are very kind :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

*[QUEENSTOWN] | Otago Region | South Island - continued*



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



MILLBROOK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



MILLBROOK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



MILLBROOK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



MILLBROOK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

*[WHANGAMATA] | Coromandel Region | North Island*

The town of Whangamata is sited on the southeast coast of the Coromandel Peninsula in the North Island of New Zealand. The population of Whangamata was 3555 in the 2006 Census. In holiday times the population swells considerably: New Year's celebrations fill the town to over 25,000 though this falls soon after New Year's Day. A number of off-shore islands can be seen from the beach. Hauturu or Clark Island is accessible by wading at low tide and is popular in summer months for rock-pool fossickers and kayakers. Whenuakura, sometimes known as Donut Island, sits about a kilometre east of the southern part of Whangamata beach (Otahu Beach). Tuatara roamed on Whenuakura until fairly recently. Whenuakura Island has a large collapsed blow hole which has formed a small beach inside the island - hence the alternative name. The town has two ocean beaches, both of which are extremely safe for swimming and surfing. There is a safe boating harbour at the North end of the town and another estuary at the South end. Both the harbour and estuary provide good swimming for families. 15 minutes drive south of Whangamata is the quietly popular beach Whiritoa. Other beaches just north of Whangamata are Onemana and Opoutere. There are a number of clubs, restaurants and hotels, which are able to provide meals, refreshments and entertainment for visitors.



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

*[WHANGAMATA] | Coromandel Region | North Island .... continued*




WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

*[WELLINGTON] | Wellington Region | North Island*

Wellington is the capital city and third most populous urban area of New Zealand. The urban area is situated on the southwestern tip of the country's North Island, and lies between Cook Strait and the Rimutaka Range. It is home to 389,700 residents, with an additional 3,700 residents living in the surrounding rural areas. The Wellington urban area is the major population centre of the southern North Island, and is the seat of the Wellington Region. In 2008, Wellington was classified as an Gamma World City in the World Cities Study Group’s inventory by Loughborough University. The 2010 Mercer Quality of Living Survey ranked Wellington 12th in the world on its list.




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

*[WELLINGTON] | Wellington Region | North Island ..... continued*




WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

*[ARROWTOWN] | Otago Region | South Island*

Arrowtown is a historic gold mining town in the Otago region of the South Island of New Zealand. Arrowtown is located on the banks of the Arrow River approximately 5 km from State Highway 6. There is also road access directly to Queenstown via the Shotover Gorge and a third route via the picturesque Lake Hayes. During the high point of the gold rush the population of Arrowtown rose to over 7,000 and became the center of a larger municipality, which covered the new settlements of Macetown, Skippers and Bullendale (today only ghost towns). Arrowtown was constituted as a borough in 1867 and became part of the Queenstown-Lakes District in the local government reorganisation of 1989. According to the 2006 New Zealand census, the usually-resident population of Arrowtown was 2,151, a 27.1% increase since 2001. The town has seen considerable growth and construction, but it falls under strict appearance covenants applied by the local authority that aim to preserve the appearance of the town. There are many well preserved buildings used by European and Chinese/Shinto Japanese immigrants dating from the gold mining days of the town. Bordering the town is Michael Hill's Championship Golf Course which is home to the New Zealand Golf Open. This championship golf course is a private membership club, but does allow green fee players by appointment only. The Club also provides a Day Spa that is available to the public. Nearby is the luxury Millbrook Resort, which has a spa and 18-hole golf course. It was the site of the agreement of the Millbrook Commonwealth Action Programme, a programme of the Commonwealth of Nations on the implementation of the Harare Declaration.



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

*[ARROWTOWN] | Otago Region | South Island .... continued*



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CROWN RANGES + ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

*[RUSSELL]*| Northland Region | North Island.

Russell, formerly known as Kororareka, was the first permanent European settlement and sea port in New Zealand. It is situated in the Bay of Islands, in the far north of the North Island. As at the 2006 census it had a resident population of 816. Much of the accommodation in the area consists of holiday homes or tourist accommodation.




BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

*[RUSSELL]*| Northland Region | North Island - continued .....




BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

*[COROMANDEL REGION]* North Island

The Coromandel Peninsula lies in the North Island of New Zealand. It is part of the Waikato Region and Thames-Coromandel District and extends 85 kilometres north from the western end of the Bay of Plenty, forming a natural barrier to protect the Hauraki Gulf and the Firth of Thames in the west from the Pacific Ocean to the east. At its broadest point, it is 40 kilometres wide. Almost the entire population lies on the narrow strips along the Hauraki Gulf and Bay of Plenty coasts. The country's biggest city, Auckland, lies on the far shore of the Hauraki Gulf, 55 kilometres to the west. The peninsula is clearly visible from the city in fine weather.




14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

*[COROMANDEL REGION]* North Island - continued ...




14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL THE LAKES PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL THE LAKES PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL THE LAKES PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL THE LAKES PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL THE LAKES PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL THE LAKES PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL THE LAKES PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## kekgi (Feb 5, 2010)

i ll be in South Island next month..wow nice NZ..




http://kekgi.travellerspoint.com


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

kekgi said:


> i ll be in South Island next month..wow nice NZ..


Great to read that :colgate: where are you going ? I will also be in the South Island next month in Queenstown - my most favourite place on planet earth :cheers:




Andre_idol said:


> :drool:


+1 :colgate:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

*[NAPIER]* Hawke's Bay Region | North Island

Napier is located in Hawke's Bay on the eastern coast of the North Island. The population of Napier is about 58,600 as of the June 2010 estimate. About 18 kilometres south of Napier is the inland city of Hastings. These two neighboring cities are often called "The Twin Cities" or "The Bay Cities" of New Zealand. The total population of the metropolitan area of Napier and Hastings is about 122,600 people, which makes Napier-Hastings the fifth-largest metropolitan area in New Zealand, closely followed by Tauranga (pop. 116,000), and Dunedin (pop. 115,000), and trailing Hamilton (pop. 203,400). Napier is the nexus of the largest wool centre in the Southern Hemisphere, and it has the primary export seaport for northeastern New Zealand – which is the largest producer of apples, pears, and stone fruit in New Zealand. Napier has also become an important grape and wine production area. Napier is a popular tourist city, with a unique concentration of 1930s Art Deco architecture. It also has one of the most photographed tourist attractions in the country, a statue on Marine Parade called Pania of the Reef. Thousands of people flock to Napier every February for the Art Deco Weekend event, a celebration of its Art Deco heritage and history. Other notable tourist events attracting many outsiders include the region's annual Wine & Food Festival (named Harvest Hawke's Bay), and Mission Concert at the Mission Estate Winery in the nearby township of Taradale.




NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Stunning country!:drool:


----------



## ordinary.person (May 19, 2008)

Wowww !!! Really beautiful country buddy..! Wish I can come someday.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

JohnnyMass said:


> Stunning country!:drool:


Cheers mate, that is very kind of you :cheers:




ordinary.person said:


> Wowww !!! Really beautiful country buddy..! Wish I can come someday.


Thanks mate, I will cross fingers and hope that you make it to our shores one day  Thanks for the comment and have a great day


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

*[NAPIER]* Hawke's Bay Region | North Island - continued ...




NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ARTIFORT (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking through these pages it reminds me of one of my best times ever. New Zealand is very beautiful. The people, the cities, the food, everything is magnifique. Just a shame it is so far from Europe  It is hard to choose a favourite but Queenstown and Wellington hold special memories for me. Auckland also feels much bigger than it is, very nice too. If you get the opportunity to go to the land of Middle Earth  you must take it, You will not be sorry. Merci for the photographs and good memories


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

ARTIFORT said:


> Looking through these pages it reminds me of one of my best times ever. New Zealand is very beautiful. The people, the cities, the food, everything is magnifique. Just a shame it is so far from Europe  It is hard to choose a favourite but Queenstown and Wellington hold special memories for me. Auckland also feels much bigger than it is, very nice too. If you get the opportunity to go to the land of Middle Earth  you must take it, You will not be sorry. Merci for the photographs and good memories


You are most welcome mate, it is a shame that we are so far from Europe, I would love to be in Europe every weekend  I am happy to read that all your memories are fond ones and I hope that this thread will suffice :cheers: Thanks for the comment :colgate:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

*[HASTINGS]* Hawke's Bay Region | North Island

The city of Hastings is a major urban settlement in the Hawke's Bay region of the North Island of New Zealand, and it is the largest settlement by population in Hawke's Bay. Hastings city is the administrative centre of the Hastings District. Hastings is located some 20 km inland from the neighbouring port city of Napier. The Hastings district has a long history of a food producing region, and is commonly referred to as the 'Fruit Bowl of New Zealand'. The fertile plains surrounding the city have grow an abundance of stone fruit, vegetables, and more recently has become the base of New Zealand's Red Wine industry. Associated business included food processing, agricultural services, rural finance, and freight. Hastings also is the major service centre for the surrounding inland pastoral communities while the service industry and tourism is growing rapidly. The town is also famous for it's collection of Spanish Mission style architecture.



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

*[HAWKE'S BAY REGION]* North Island

Hawke's Bay is recognised on the world stage for its award-winning wines. The region bears the former name of what is now Hawke Bay, a large semi-circular bay which extends for 100 kilometres from northeast to southwest from Mahia Peninsula to Cape Kidnappers. The Hawke's Bay region includes the hilly coastal land around the northern and central bay, the floodplains of the Wairoa River in the north, the wide fertile Heretaunga Plains around Hastings in the south, and a hilly interior stretching up into the Kaweka and Ruahine Ranges. The region consists of Wairoa District, Hastings District, Napier City, and Central Hawke's Bay District, as well as the town of Taharua in Taupo District and the town of Ngamatea in Rangitikei District. One trivial fact is that the region has a hill with the longest place name in New Zealand, and the longest in the world according to the 2009 Guinness Book of Records. Taumata whakatangihanga koauau o tamatea turi pukakapiki maunga horo nuku pokai whenua kitanatahu is an unremarkable hill in southern Hawke's Bay, not far from Waipukurau. 




CRAGGY RANGE VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the countryside and the outdoors in New Zealand especially because there are no snakes there and I can throw myself in the grass if I want to :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

hellospank25 said:


> I love the countryside and the outdoors in New Zealand especially because there are no snakes there and I can throw myself in the grass if I want to :yes:


:lol: Depends where you are, if you are at some nudist beach then you are bound to see some  .... no dangerous insects, reptiles or animals - is that why we are the 2nd most peaceful nation on Earth


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

*[HAWKE'S BAY REGION]* North Island - continued ...




NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Fullybooked86 (May 31, 2011)

Those pictures almost took my breath away ,I really love nature and you've done a great job....


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Fullybooked86 said:


> Those pictures almost took my breath away ,I really love nature and you've done a great job....


Thank you, you are very kind. It is so easy getting great nature shots here in NZ - just walk 10 metres and voila  Thanks for the comment and have a great day :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

*[AUCKLAND]* Auckland Region | North Island


The Auckland metropolitan area, in the North Island of New Zealand, is the largest and most populous urban area in the country with 1,354,900 residents, 31 percent of the country's population. Auckland also has the largest Polynesian population of any city in the world. The 2010 Mercer Quality of Living Survey ranked Auckland 4th equal place in the world on its list, while The Economist's World's Most Livable Cities index of 2010 ranked Auckland in 10th place. In 2008, Auckland was classified as an Alpha World City in the World Cities Study Group’s inventory by Loughborough University. Auckland lies between the Hauraki Gulf of the Pacific Ocean to the east, the low Hunua Ranges to the south-east, the Manukau Harbour to the south-west, and the Waitakere Ranges and smaller ranges to the west and north-west. The central part of the urban area occupies a narrow isthmus between the Manukau Harbour on the Tasman Sea and the Waitemata Harbour on the Pacific Ocean. It is one of the few cities in the world to have harbours on two separate major bodies of water.




23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C FERRY BUILDING by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr









Image from http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigsyd/



02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

*[AUCKLAND]* Auckland Region | North Island ... continued ...




19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 FEB 11 27°C AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 FEB 11 27°C AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Good to see that my thread is in good hands. Absolutely stunning photographs :kiss:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Good to see that my thread is in good hands. Absolutely stunning photographs :kiss:


Thanks :kiss: No need to worry, you are in the best of hands


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

*[CHRISTCHURCH]* Canterbury Region | South Island


Christchurch is the largest city in the South Island of New Zealand, and the country's second-largest urban area. It lies one third of the way down the South Island's east coast, just north of Banks Peninsula which itself, since 2006, lies within the formal limits of Christchurch. The city was named by the Canterbury Association, which settled the surrounding province of Canterbury. The name of Christchurch was agreed on at the first meeting of the association on 27 March 1848. It was suggested by John Robert Godley, who had attended Christ Church, Oxford. Some early writers called the town Christ Church, but it was recorded as Christchurch in the minutes of the management committee of the association. Christchurch became a city by Royal Charter on 31 July 1856, making it officially the oldest established city in New Zealand. The river that flows through the centre of the city (its banks now largely forming an urban park) was named Avon at the request of the pioneering Deans brothers to commemorate the Scottish Avon, which rises in the Ayrshire hills near what was their grandfathers' farm and flows into the Clyde.

*NOTE:* These photographs were taken exactly 1 month prior to the devastating earthquake that destroyed much of what you see here 



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like a nice city. I hope they try to duplicate the same buildings that previously existed when they rebuild.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

diablo234 said:


> Looks like a nice city. I hope they try to duplicate the same buildings that previously existed when they rebuild.


It is a lovely little city and I hope that it will retain some of that English soul. I do know that they are going to try to save the really important heritage buildings but many of them will be lost. They basically have to start from scratch again - very sad indeed  Thanks for the comment


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

*[CHRISTCHURCH]* Canterbury Region | South Island - continued ...


*NOTE:* These photographs were taken exactly 1 month prior to the devastating earthquake that destroyed much of what you see here 



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Loved the buses, trams, architecture, colorful buildings... very good kay:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Cauê said:


> Loved the buses, trams, architecture, colorful buildings... very good kay:


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

*[WAIHEKE ISLAND]* Auckland Region | North Island

Waiheke Island is an island in the Hauraki Gulf of New Zealand, located about 17.7 km (11.0 mi) from Auckland. The island is the second-largest in the Hauraki Gulf after Great Barrier Island. It is the most populated, with nearly 8,000 permanent residents plus another estimated 3,400 who have second or holiday homes on the island. It is New Zealand's most densely populated island, with 83.58 people/km², and the third most populated after the North and South Island. It is the most accessible offshore island in the Gulf, due to regular passenger and car ferry services and some air links. The island is home to numerous vineyards, award winning restaurants and olive groves. Waiheke is a suburb of Auckland.




22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

*[WAIHEKE ISLAND]* Auckland Region | North Island - continued ...




22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



Waiheke Island by Cool Bananas, on Flickr



13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from New Zealand


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice photos from New Zealand


Thanks sweet-pea :hug:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

*[TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI]* Bay of Plenty Region | North Island

Tauranga is the most populous city in the Bay of Plenty region, in the North Island of New Zealand. It was settled by Europeans in the early 19th century and was constituted as a city in 1963. Tauranga City is the centre of the sixth largest urban area in New Zealand, with an urban population of 120,000 (June 2010 estimate). The city lies in the north-western corner of the Bay of Plenty, on the south-eastern edge of Tauranga Harbour. The city expands over an area of 168 square kilometres (65 sq mi), and encompases the communities of Bethlehem, on the south-western outskirts of the city; Greerton, on the southern outskirts of the city; Matua, west of the city overlooking Tauranga Harbour; Maungatapu; Mount Maunganui, located north of the city across the harbour facing the Bay of Plenty; Otumoetai; Papamoa, Tauranga's largest suburb, located on the Bay of Plenty; Tauranga City; Tauranga South; and Welcome Bay. Tauranga is one of New Zealand's main centres for business, international trade, culture, fashion and horticultural science. The Port of Tauranga is New Zealand's largest port in terms of gross export tonnage. Tauranga is one of New Zealand's fastest growing cities, with a 14 percent increase in population between the 2001 census and the 2006 census.




TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 23 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 23 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 23 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 23 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 25 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

*[TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI]* Bay of Plenty Region | North Island ... continued




TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



KARANGAHAKE GORGE 27 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 23 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

beautiful.


----------

